# Ladies' BOB/Ideas?/What's in yours?



## OldFashionedMama (Jun 18, 2009)

Unfortunately us ladies have a few more things to contend with when faced with a bug-out situation. Even though its been years since she had to deal with female things, my stepmom has a box with supplies in case anyone else might need them. Hers is pretty simple, just pads and tampons, and also disposable baby and adult diapers. While I sincerely hope that I wouldn't have to bug out so long that this would become an issue, it COULD happen. However, I also think it is wise for women to be prepared for other events, and to know how to use plants and herbs to treat female health concerns. 
Two things I would definitely want in my BOB are cranberry capsules (or concentrate) and garlic. Imagine a scenario with hot, humid weather, little or no access to clean water, or just no time to clean up, and you've got perfect conditions for yeast or bacterial infections. Wrap a peeled garlic clove in a little bit of gauze, few drops of tea tree oil, little olive oil or petroleum jelly and you've got a treatment for those infections. I cleared a potentially dangerous bacterial infection that threatened to send me into preterm labor with this treatment after it did not respond to "conventional" medicines. 
Sooo ladies, are you ready to bug out?


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

yep. ready. I have the basics. It's all I need. I'm bugging out, not starting a charity store for others. sorry. I'm not hefting around junk I don't need for others. They should've thought of it themselves.
Basics:
3 ways to make fire
bottle w/filter and tablets to clean water
poncho for shelter and para cord to tie it up if necessary
utencils for cooking and eating
MREs and powdered drinks
small firstaid kit
small homemade fishing kit
extra socks and clothes packed in ziplock bags
toiletries


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

OK, enough with the BOB jokes, first it was Naekid that wanted to know what was in your "BOB" then how to stuff your "BOB" then show us your "BOB". I admit this post was a little kinder, "ladies BOB", my wife thought that when I was younger I was quite a 'ladies man'. She will not share any secrets about me now!!!:2thumb:


----------



## OldFashionedMama (Jun 18, 2009)

This was a real post LOL!! However those BOB jokes you mentioned gave me a nice laugh this morning. I'm gonna need more of that today-my mother in law is coming to stay with us this afternoon and is gonna be here for a solid week. :gaah::nuts:


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

OldFashionedMama said:


> This was a real post LOL!! However those BOB jokes you mentioned gave me a nice laugh this morning. I'm gonna need more of that today-my mother in law is coming to stay with us this afternoon and is gonna be here for a solid week. :gaah::nuts:


 I'm sorry, I just got to start the day with some joviality. I know this post was done in earnest.
Mother-in-laws are no joke:gaah:


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Well, oldfashionedmama, we could start a thread of mother-in-law jokes, just for you!


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Normally I do not have a BOB, but a GHB. I plan on staying put. So my GHB has a change of clothes (I wear dresses and skirts only, but keep sweatpants/t-shirt in the bag), hiking boots, "store bought" pads (normally use cloth), handkerchief, water, snacks, coat and dollar store rain poncho. I have a multi-tool, pocket knife, sewing kit, first aid kit in my purse and/or car. That I can toss in the GHB. Not much, but a start.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

I would advise all girls and ladies to wear very loose clothing with their hair up under a cap, the clothing will disguise your movements pretty well and lets face it yawl walk funny.. well in a nice way but in a way that may not be good out and about.. best not advertise ya kno


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

HozayBuck said:


> I would advise all girls and ladies to wear very loose clothing with their hair up under a cap, the clothing will disguise your movements pretty well and *lets face it yawl walk funny.*. well in a nice way but in a way that may not be good out and about.. best not advertise ya kno


Ha! Not after two spine operations and another on the left knee!
and we may be looking at another on the right knee
Somebody told me I walk like John Wayne!:scratch 

motorcycles will mess you up!


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

HozayBuck said:


> I would advise all girls and ladies to wear very loose clothing with their hair up under a cap, the clothing will disguise your movements pretty well and lets face it yawl walk funny.. well in a nice way but in a way that may not be good out and about.. best not advertise ya kno


Well, I do not think I have to worry too much about that. Two back surgeries, not much hip swaying in my gait. Not to mention being rather "fluffy", so unless all the men are "chubby chasers"... Plus I have PCOS (Poly Cystic Ovarian Syndrome), which means, among other problems, I am growing a beard (I shave it every day) and have male pattern baldness (I wear a wig).

Wow, in writing, I sure sound like Uncle Fester


----------



## OldFashionedMama (Jun 18, 2009)

HozayBuck said:


> I would advise all girls and ladies to wear very loose clothing with their hair up under a cap, the clothing will disguise your movements pretty well and lets face it yawl walk funny.. well in a nice way but in a way that may not be good out and about.. best not advertise ya kno


Wow. **it hasn't even hit the fan yet and the menfolk are already telling women how they should dress. Any man dumb enough to think that I'm advertising will probably be shot. :club:


----------



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

OldFashionedMama said:


> Wow. **it hasn't even hit the fan yet and the menfolk are already telling women how they should dress. Any man dumb enough to think that I'm advertising will probably be shot. :club:


Brings a new meaning to "DUCK AND COVER". I'll keep my head down and mouth shut. :ignore:

Seriously, as the Grandpa and senior prepper in my family most of the lists fall to me. I am seriously following the original intent of this thread. A number of ladies are counting on me.

Will be following postings here. Thanks!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

There's a lot of sense to what Hozay wrote. If the SHTF for any reason and things are out of control, it might not matter whether you THINK you're advertising or not. 

He was sincere. Be careful what you do, how you dress, how you walk, etc., if things go over the edge. In times like that it might not matter. Women will be at risk.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

OldFashionedMama said:


> Wow. **it hasn't even hit the fan yet and the menfolk are already telling women how they should dress. Any man dumb enough to think that I'm advertising will probably be shot. :club:


I thnk HB's point was to try to disguise the fact that you're a woman. In a SHTF situation you either want to be someone that noone wants to mess with out of fear or you want to be invisible. Unfortunately, few women are going to inspire fear in the male populace but any woman has something men want. In a lawless society lawless men may try to take it. Tactically, it makes sense to be invisible. (Someone people just don't notice or who appears to have nothing worth taking.)

Guns jam, people have off days, even the best person at hand-to-hand combat can slip or fall to a lucky punch. Many of the famous gun-fighters of the old west died from a bullet in the back. Prudence dictates that conflict be avoided if possible.


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

mdprepper said:


> Well, I do not think I have to worry too much about that. Two back surgeries, not much hip swaying in my gait. Not to mention being rather "fluffy", so unless all the men are "chubby chasers"... Plus I have PCOS (Poly Cystic Ovarian Syndrome), which means, among other problems, I am growing a beard (I shave it every day) and have male pattern baldness (I wear a wig).
> 
> Wow, in writing, I sure sound like Uncle Fester


Don't worry.... we love you just the way you are. :kiss: Hmmm...... let me see if I can turn this into a song.....


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

mdprepper said:


> sound like Uncle Fester


huh. Uncle Fester and John Wayne. What a pair we would make!


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

HarleyRider said:


> Don't worry.... we love you just the way you are. :kiss: Hmmm...... let me see if I can turn this into a song.....


Will it be sung to the Adams Family theme song? I'll start practicing my snaps!

Hmm... John Wayne and Uncle Fester that is quite the combination. What would that movie be like:scratch.


----------

